# nVidia Driver and NUMA

## Kenji Miyamoto

I plan to build a workstation-class machine in the distant future, and I'm wondering if nVidia has NUMA support in its driver yet.  Does anyone know?

The machine will run Gentoo, which is why I asked here.

----------

## Mad Merlin

You mean, will it build against a kernel that has NUMA enabled? Or, does it do something special on NUMA enabled systems? (Why would it need to?)

----------

## gentoo_ram

Workstations don't need NUMA anyway.  The only machines I know of that need NUMA are designed for about 16-128 processors.  Not cores, processors.

----------

## chithanh

The least expensive NUMA system is an Opteron 6168 which consists of two 6-core chips in one package, each with its own memory controller, and a Socket G34 mainboard. This combination sets you back around 1000 USD.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I was planning to build a NUMA system using two Opterons from scratch.  I don't buy prebuilt desktops or workstations.  Rather than try to dissuade me, I'd really appreciate it if replies in this topic were 'yes' or 'no'.  I don't know if I ever will build the machine, but the answer is a factor in considering it.

Last I saw, the nVidia driver didn't build against NUMA kernels.  That's why I asked.

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> Last I saw, the nVidia driver didn't build against NUMA kernels.  That's why I asked.

 

Well, that's easy enough to test, you don't need NUMA hardware or Nvidia hardware to do that... Just build a NUMA enabled kernel and emerge nvidia-drivers against it, see what happens.

----------

